# Razors edge/Knowlwood/Grapevine/Watchdog



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I am curious as to what the difference between all these lines are? I have a new female pup with these lines. Any info would be appreciated


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't know about grapevine, but Knowlwood/Watchdog are foundation lines for part of RE. These lines can all vary as many people are breeding them in several different directions.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry...what does the RE stand for


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It stands for Razors Edge.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! I should have figured that out :hammer: Thanks though. I will get all the lingo and abbreviations down eventually :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes it means Razors Edge 

My mistake on the Watchdog tho it was not as major a part of the RE line as I had thought.

Razors Edge
RAZORSEDGE INC.

Knowlwood is an older APBT/Amstaff line. I don't know if they are currently produced, but they for the most part are fine looking show dogs.

I found that Grapevine came from Watchdog. Not a successful line from what I read.

Watchdog it self was an APBT/Amstaff line but has went in the direction of American Bullies. Mainly blues.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Well thanks for the info  I will google and see what else I can find


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*Knowlwood??? Grapevine??? Anyone?*

I got a couple answers for Razors Edge and Watchdog lines but what about Grapevine and Knowlwood. Can anyone give me anymore info on these lines.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Grapevine dogs came from Watchdog blood. They were bigger dogs and looked more Am Staff; although, they supposedly had the abilities of old school Ruffian dogs and dog men respected them because of their high drive. Tom Sasseli started the line and Dave Wilson used some of the Grapevine Blood in founding RE because they had nice head pieces. He originally liked Courtier's (Watchdog) dogs, but when he was starting to look for a better head Courtier was no longer breeding so Grapevine Kennels was the next best thing as it was Watchdog Blood. 












TOP: Sasellis Grapevine Conan
BOTTOM: Pedersens Grapevine Nitro.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Grapevine dogs came from Watchdog blood. They were bigger dogs and looked more Am Staff; although, they supposedly had the abilities of old school Ruffian dogs and dog men respected them because of their high drive. Tom Sasseli started the line and Dave Wilson used some of the Grapevine Blood in founding RE because they had nice head pieces. He originally liked Courtier's (Watchdog) dogs, but when he was starting to look for a better head Courtier was no longer breeding so Grapevine Kennels was the next best thing as it was Watchdog Blood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that helpful info! Very interesting. I am mailing out for Bellas papers today and lineage. Can't wait to see it and have u guys break it down for me


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thread Re-Opened and it needs to remain on topic or it will be closed again this time for good.


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

most watchdog can be classified with bullies but some watchdog blood is still reppin.


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

i shouldn't hear anything bad about watchdog if u are running colby blood.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

good colby dogs still exist.pure, and not polluted.
anything can be exploited.once it is,theirs no buying back.it will never revert.especially when it is genetics you are dealing with.


----------



## itainteasybeingme (Feb 9, 2011)

william williamson said:


> good colby dogs still exist.pure, and not polluted.
> anything can be exploited.once it is,theirs no buying back.it will never revert.especially when it is genetics you are dealing with.


colby dogs are great for duck retrieving (soft mouth)......just kidding. u can find a good dog in any bloodline. i just think most colby's tend to run small (light frame), heavy inbred with no performance ability. a lot of people say they add brains though.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

itainteasybeingme said:


> colby dogs are great for duck retrieving (soft mouth)......just kidding. u can find a good dog in any bloodline. i just think most colby's tend to run small (light frame), heavy inbred with no performance ability. a lot of people say they add brains though.


not many folks put alot into a hard only mouth dog.
saw my first colby 30 years ago,he was a magnificent dog,suprisingly to big for me.I like 45 and under dogs.35-42 ish pounds.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Knowlwood is the easy one it's an old Amstaff line used to mix in with the early bully stuff to a more bone to the dogs. Produced a few AKC champions.


----------

